# Digital Transfers/Clipart Hunt!



## mixelplik (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm wondering where I can get some quality digital transfers/clipart...need big quantities...I've been looking at www.hitmandesigns.com it looks good...need more though!

You guys have any ideas?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I am sorry if I do not understand. Do you do airbrushing? I looked there but it says you fill it in with the airbrush or am I missing something. I did not know there was such a thing as digital transfers


----------



## HitmanDesigns (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Martinwoods,

We do not only sell transfers for the airbrush artist to fill in, we also sell digital clipart designed for the DTG and inkjet transfer setups. Most of the clipart is designed to be personalized. Just thought I would give you a head up.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Very interesting idea!

I also love the site layout and theme. But I'm not sure if I agree that I need to register to pretty much do anything on the site. It would be nice to know more information without having to register. 

And maybe even throw in a free tutorial or two just to show what the tutorials are like. I can find a million free tutorials online for anything I want, so what would draw a customer to register to see yours?


----------



## HitmanDesigns (Mar 11, 2008)

I know... you aren't the first person to say they didn't want to register to look at the site... It helps us to get an idea of what people are looking for. The site is still on the new side, so maybe we'll change a few things. Thanks for the input. The tutorial is really just to show how the make name changes to the names in our designs... nothing to important.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

True. I was hoping I wasn't coming off negatively, I just wanted you to be aware that can drive some people away. It's great to have to register, especially if you are offering great deals or some special services only for registered users. But a lot of people want information, and if isn't immediately available, they'll leave.

I had to click about 4 links until I got any actual content to read. If you don't mind suggestions, the text is a little small, like an 8 or 9. It's great with the site style, but it can also drive away potential people. I don't have the best vision and if I have to squint too long, I'll leave the site. I would recommend over a 10, prefereably a 12 if you are trying to keep it small on purpose.

Great looking site though, I definently liked the feel. A little bit of tweaking and it'll turn out wonderful~


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

did the first page registration and you can stick the rest of it. That is way too much to ask for 
just to check you out


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you mean sites like Clipart - Download Royalty-Free Clipart, Images, Fonts, Web Art and Graphics ? Or actual companies who sell transfers like Heat Transfer T-Shirt Designs: iron-on t-shirt, iron on t shirt designs, custom printing & more


----------

